# شوف نهضة العدرا فى كنيسة العذراء الزيتون من غير دش



## pcprogramer (9 أغسطس 2008)

*سلام ونعمة​*اولا كل سنة وانتوا طيبين بمناسبة صوم العدرا 
وطبعا كل الكنايس بتعمل تماجيد للعدرا​
دلوقتى تقدروا تحضروا النهضة اللى بتتعمل فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالزيتون وهى بتتذاع بث مباشر على موقع الكنيسة الرسمى كل يوم الساعة 7 مساء على اللينك ده
*كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالزيتون *​
وكمان بيتذاع القداس بث مباشر يوم الأحد والجمعة الساعة 8.30 بتوقيت القاهرة على نفس اللينك
*ياريت كلنا نحضر حتى لو فى بيوتنا*


----------



## pcprogramer (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شوف نهضة العدرا فى كنيسة العذراء الزيتون من غير دش*

*صحيح تقدروا كمان تشوفوها على ctv عشان اللى مش عنده نت​*


----------



## kokielpop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا 

على المجهود الرائع ​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (10 أغسطس 2008)

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ... مشكور على الموقع الرائع*​


----------



## pcprogramer (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شوف نهضة العدرا فى كنيسة العذراء الزيتون من غير دش*

المهم بس ماتفوتوش اى يوم 
انا عارف انه وقت صعب عشان تصفيات المهرجانات وكدة بس حاولوا على قد ماتقدروا


----------



## ahmdgipr (8 مارس 2009)

اشكركم على تفهمكم واستقبالى معكم  ولكن معذرة إن أخطأت فى بعض الامور لاننى مازلت مبتدأ فى النت وان شاء الله لى لقاء ولقأت معكم بكل حب وسوف نستفيد ونفيد
سلام                    أحمد جابر


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2009)

pcprogramer

شكرااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## نصر وهيب (23 أغسطس 2009)

سكرا لكم على تعب محبتكم للبث المباشر لنهصة السيده العذراء مريم 
                                                وكل عام وانتم يخير
                                                            nasr


----------



## فادية (23 أغسطس 2009)

*شفاعة العذراء  وصلواتها تشملنا  جميعا*
*شكرا على الرابط اخي العزيز *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## نصر11 (7 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## نصر11 (15 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قرب عيد والدة الاله القديسه الطاهره مريم


----------



## نصر11 (15 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يعوضكم وصلو من اجلى


----------



## اميل شنودة (18 أغسطس 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2010)

pcprogramer قال:


> *سلام ونعمة​*اولا كل سنة وانتوا طيبين بمناسبة صوم العدرا
> وطبعا كل الكنايس بتعمل تماجيد للعدرا​
> دلوقتى تقدروا تحضروا النهضة اللى بتتعمل فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالزيتون وهى بتتذاع بث مباشر على موقع الكنيسة الرسمى كل يوم الساعة 7 مساء على اللينك ده
> *كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالزيتون *​
> ...



*شكرا حبيبي على هذا الرابط الرائع​*


----------

